# Best round for a Rock River predator rifle?



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I just got a RR predator in 223 cali. and was wondering what round have any of yall found that shots the best out of it ? And if anyone could give some pointers on a good scope for the gun. It has a 1-9 twist, 20 inch barrel


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

With that twist I would stay with a 55 gr. and no heavier than 65 gr. Rem. makes a 62 gr. that they sell in a zip lock bag that are 62 gr. match hollow point that shoot good if you are going to reload.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm runn'in 55gr HPBT on yotes. There fur friendly as long as you stay off the shoulder bone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I am loading 55gr bullets also in my 1-9 twist the bullet selection in pretty wide in that weight.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Agree with all. I load 50, 52, 53 and 55 gr. HP and or ballistic tips. Good trajectory and plenty of energy for predators.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Running 50gr v-max in my Remington R-15 .223 with a 1-9 and I love it. Shot that bobcat out there by you with one... the entry wound was almost non existant (wouldnt have seen it without the couple drops of blood), and there was no exit wound and he was DRT.

I am really enjoying the nikon coyote special scope too. It's a welcomed change from the classic crosshairs.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks all for the tips, me and my buddy are reloading our own and just wanting to get a good indication on what the gun likes. Been shooting the 50 gr V-max out of my savage bolt action and it drives nails at 100 yrds, hoping the RR likes that same load as well will let yall in on how it does thanks again. Chris I put a nikon monarch 4.5X12X50 on the RR sure do like it so far.


----------

